# Anyone get a PS4 yet?



## Damiennn (Sep 5, 2013)

So it's finally out. Did anyone attend the midnight release? What are your thoughts of it sofar?


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol a lot of people calling in sick today. I said that I would wait till next year to get it. But now that its out I want it asap lol


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I got an xbox 360 for the first time in 2010.... so yeah i might have to wait a few years again.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Can it play any audio or video files at all? If not, then no.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

ChrisPCD said:


> Can it play any audio or video files at all? If not, then no.


I've heard it can't play MP3s. That's about the extent of knowledge I know about it.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

ChrisPCD said:


> Can it play any audio or video files at all? If not, then no.


Can't play mp3s, can't play CDs. the only way to listen to music is through their online streaming service. Sony said they will change this in the future, but nobody knows when.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Haven't got one yet since it's not out in the UK until the 29th, but I have one pre-ordered and plan on getting it on that very day.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it's funny how some people are deriding the console for not playing movies or music or whatever it's "supposed" to do in this day and age. When I want to buy a new system, the only thing that concerns me is if it plays games. I never and will never use any of the extra and in my opinion, irrelevant, features that consoles cram into themselves. I find them gimmicky. My Wii U can supposedly play youtube videos and TV shows. I don't know because I never tried it.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

A friend of mine lined up at 8 pm quite ready for the midnight launch. Annnnd he actually went to work the next day. I was impressed.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone know if it can dispense soda water?


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Anyone know if it can dispense soda water?


:rofl

I just love gaming on my PC xD


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> Anyone know if it can dispense soda water?


No, but it will cook your dinner for you. The PS3 was originally going to include this feature, but they threw it out in favour of limited backward compatibility with PS2 games.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> No, but it will cook your dinner for you. The PS3 was originally going to include this feature, but they threw it out in favour of limited backward compatibility with PS2 games.


Oh well, maybe in the next revision?


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just open it 30 minutes ago, Playing killzone now. About to play Contrast and warframe tonight. Love how you can open another app and go right back to the game instantly. Haven''t even got to the outside/bright part of the game where lighting/reflection effects used yet but Graphics are ****ing insane already.

This Pic and trailers online does no justice how good the game look in real life. (with good tv)


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

cloud90 said:


> Just open it 30 minutes ago, Playing killzone now. About to play Contrast and warframe tonight. Love how you can open another app and go right back to the game instantly. Haven''t even got to the outside/bright part of the game where lighting/reflection effects used yet but Graphics are ****ing insane already.
> 
> This Pic and trailers online does no justice how good the game look in real life. (with good tv)




I envy you so much right now....


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

So what else is better, other than graphics, touchpad controller, and switching between apps? This all seems like incremental upgrades rather than revolutionary stuff to me. With each console generation lasting 6+ years, the new top consoles should be on the cutting edge of technology and should get everyone including non-hobbyist gamers talking. I haven't sensed that buzz with the arrival of the PS4 and Xbone.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy birthday to the ground!!!!!


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

WhatBITW said:


> So what else is better, other than graphics, touchpad controller, and switching between apps? This all seems like incremental upgrades rather than revolutionary stuff to me. With each console generation lasting 6+ years, the new top consoles should be on the cutting edge of technology and should get everyone including non-hobbyist gamers talking. I haven't sensed that buzz with the arrival of the PS4 and Xbone.


Touchpad controller is...useful I guess. It's used to control the Owl robot on killzone. I'll wait to see what they'll do with this but I think this just a gimmick they'll die out like motion control was on PS3. Nothing but gimmick they could've do without.

Switching between aps is really impressive, You can be in the middle of playing the game and just touch the PS button go to another ap watch Netflix, download something from the store, message someone, change settings, buy something, whatever, and double press it again when finish and it goes right back where you left in the game instantly, No wait, no waiting for it to catch up.

when cd in slot and you press the game logo it goes straight to the game makers logo then main menu in about 3-4 seconds, Didn't seen any loading screens between like last gen.

You can broadcast yourself playing the game while others watch and chat (haven't tried) but watch others play. Can scroll to see whatever ppl playing, click and watch them instantly, no load. Can upload to facebook, ect right from game. Everything you do is recorded.

Typing is much easier and faster somehow, I don't know how since you're still using the sticks but it's a hell of a lot faster this time.

Netflix plays instantly with no bluff, once you click a movie to play..It goes straight to 100% and play the sec you click it...And I don't have real fast internet either ..used to take 30-40+ seconds to bluff before playing on the ps3 and my laptop. Netflix have new fresher look.

It's pretty damn Impressive, to me. definitely takes a hugee **** all over gaming pc's and can't compare with last gen.

I have a vid on youtube I'll post in a minute.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I think it's funny how some people are deriding the console for not playing movies or music or whatever it's "supposed" to do in this day and age. When I want to buy a new system, the only thing that concerns me is if it plays games. I never and will never use any of the extra and in my opinion, irrelevant, features that consoles cram into themselves. I find them gimmicky. My Wii U can supposedly play youtube videos and TV shows. I don't know because I never tried it.


Why is it funny how they are deriding it if they intend to use those features on a console? Just because gaming consoles never had that feature before, doesn't mean it's stupid to enjoy them on more modern ones. It's like complaining that smart phones going on the internet, using apps etc. They do more than just call, which I think is awesome, unless you see a problem with them too. People just like the convenience. I'd rather have more features than less.

All that being said, all I buy consoles for usually is gaming too. But I can see why other people wouldn't be as happy with less features. I don't think it's silly at all to be a bit disappointed about it.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

scooby said:


> Why is it funny how they are deriding it if they intend to use those features on a console? Just because gaming consoles never had that feature before, doesn't mean it's stupid to enjoy them on more modern ones. It's like complaining that smart phones going on the internet, using apps etc. They do more than just call, which I think is awesome, unless you see a problem with them too. People just like the convenience. I'd rather have more features than less.
> 
> All that being said, all I buy consoles for usually is gaming too. But I can see why other people wouldn't be as happy with less features. I don't think it's silly at all to be a bit disappointed about it.


Yea music is important to me and I would rather listen to it on sound system rather then earphones all the time, and I have a HDD full of movies I need to watch instead of buying. They better add that support asap lol.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

cloud90 said:


> Yea music is important to me and I would rather listen to it on sound system rather then earphones all the time, and I have a HDD full of movies I need to watch instead of buying. They better add that support asap lol.


Yeah. Considering they are attempting to market this sucker as a central hub to all your entertainment needs, I think it's silly for it not to support common video file formats and SOME *lossless *audio file format........... :blank


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Bought one on Ebay for...........$590

I probably took a L for paying that much but i'm not that strapped for cash


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

arnie said:


> Happy birthday to the ground!!!!!


That was just stupid


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Brandeezy said:


> Bought one on Ebay for...........$590
> 
> I probably took a L for paying that much but i'm not that strapped for cash


Hmm why not get it in store for $400?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

amazon ran out of stock


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

bwidger85 said:


> That was just stupid


These midnight launches bring out the most juvenile of antics. At least in Japan the Nintendo launches only bring out middle-aged Japanese men wearing ridiculous Nintendo character costumes...

...but at least nobody has gotten murdered yet, like during the xbox 360 midnight launch...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hate our culture sometimes. We live in a world where people are killed everyday for no reason and other people are starving to death and the thing that gets attention is idiots with too much money on their hands intentionally buying expensive technology just to break it for a stupid internet gag. I remember when they were doing this when the PS3 launched. It wasn't funny back then and it isn't funny now.

Please do the world a favour and ignore these videos. I didn't watch any of them and I refuse to. Nobody deserves any attention or money from these antics.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

mr hoang said:


> Hmm why not get it in store for $400?


They were all out of stock in my area and wouldn't be restocked until December


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> Happy birthday to the ground!!!!!


I knew people would do this, happens every time.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just played BF4

Holy **** the aim on the controller/game is sooo accurate. Not sure if it's new controller or in game.
sound is A1.
graphics are clear and highly impressive. 
And again the accuracy.....The first game/controller, First Game i ever played that I can snipe on without taking long as **** to focus and still miss.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going to stop being so negative and I'm going to say some positive things about the PS4, just because I've been too much of a Debbie Downer for no reason about it. 

I'm liking what I've been hearing about the new controller. While I like the regular dualshock controller, I can see where some people are coming from about it not being the most comfortable. I never liked the PS2/PS3 controller's D pad, which made playing Rayman Origins a bit of a chore, but I hope they fixed that for the new controller. Also, I'm sure they will eventually announce those games that will sell the system for me, like Resident Evil and Devil May Cry 5 (hopefully) and maybe they'll throw in some original JRPGs too, like Valkyria chronicles. Sony has always had better exclusive franchises than Microsoft, and I doubt that's going to change anytime soon.

And maybe it's just me, but I really like the design of the console itself. It looks small and compact. I'm not sure if that's a good thing since it could potentially cause overheating problems, but it looks good to me. 

Despite being so negative about it, I actually am really looking forward to getting a PS4 myself one day. I'm just cynical because I have issues with the direction that gaming is going in.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

when will Amazon restock?


any news?



From Sony's perspective wouldn't it be wise to restock on friday the same day Xbox One comes out? I mean from a business perspective that would be kinda wise


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

the most logical guess would be 4 weeks, at least for a mass shipment of consoles to make their way from Asia.

...which means they're going to cut it really close if Sony wants to sell more PS4s before Christmas.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Sony has always had better exclusive franchises than Microsoft, and I doubt that's going to change anytime soon.


dunno if I agree with that .the forza series for example has always been rated highly along with halo. sony has probably had more well known exclusives if you were add them all together. better, it's a matter of taste. personally I don't care for killzone ,uncharted or little big planet ,although I will admit that they are well made games.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm in Australia so we will have to wait till the 29th. Haven't pre-orded so it's going to hard to secure launch stock as many stores have not allocated enough so therefore I might have to wait till the next shipment which is around Christmas time.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

renegade disaster said:


> dunno if I agree with that .the forza series for example has always been rated highly along with halo. sony has probably had more well known exclusives if you were add them all together. better, it's a matter of taste. personally I don't care for killzone ,uncharted or little big planet ,although I will admit that they are well made games.


Yes, I agree. It is a matter of taste. But by better, I mean Sony has a better variety of exclusives than Microsoft and I think they have more exclusive games too. I don't even care for most of Sony's exclusives myself, but they do tend to go after a wider audience than Microsoft does.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Neo said:


> I got mine yesterday. WITH THE BLUE LIGHT OF DEATH. :cry
> 
> Phoned Sony support (about a 20 minute wait), getting a box (coffin) sent to return it.


Did you get yours from amazon? Apparently most of the defective systems are coming from there. Something about improper packaging. There's also rumours about Chinese students purposely sabotaging systems to get revenge against Foxconn because of improper working conditions.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

cloud90 said:


> Just played BF4
> 
> Holy **** the aim on the controller/game is sooo accurate. Not sure if it's new controller or in game.
> sound is A1.
> ...


Falling out of the building in the beginning was crazy


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I know it isn't exactly a PS4, but I got my Xbox One today. I have to say, I had a very similar feeling as I did when I first tried out my Wii U: A bit disappointed, but I think it's got potential.

The only thing I hate about it is the fact that you can't check your storage or view/edit your saved games. I really hope that they release a patch that allows you to check the hard drive memory and its contents some time in the future. It feels very primitive that they don't allow you to view your saved/installed files; this isn't the original Xbox console after all, even if it is called Xbox "one".

Other than that, my only other complaint is that the kintect sometimes doesn't seem to hear you when giving commands, or sometimes you have to be very specific otherwise it ignores it (e.g. When I say "Xbox off", nothing happens. I have to say "Xbox turn off" to make it respond).


----------

